# Color me Blue



## Kazooie (Aug 13, 2012)

Or just another color I like being.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha! Nice! Looks like avatar!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 13, 2012)

Alaskan Smurf.


----------



## Gaqua77 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hehehehe..... Do u love smurfs?? Well I like blue but don't want to turn into blue


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 13, 2012)

I love that color! I sort of want to paint myself a color now ..sounds messy, though.


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, I just wanted to be blue last night. It's actually pretty easy to paint yourself.


----------

